# head pressure



## jfh2000 (Jan 11, 2012)

anyone else feel a weird pressure in their head as a symptom of the dp?


----------



## Cathal_08 (Apr 7, 2008)

jfh2000 said:


> anyone else feel a weird pressure in their head as a symptom of the dp?


I get that at the front of my head kind of behind me eyes, I get it a lot, it must be dp related.


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

yea


----------



## jfh2000 (Jan 11, 2012)

Cathal_08 said:


> I get that at the front of my head kind of behind me eyes, I get it a lot, it must be dp related.


yea mines more like the sides of my head by my temple, usually there most of the time.


----------



## SongBillong (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah. For me it's like a continuous buzz that feels like it's expanding inside my head. My head feels like it's moving back and forth a bit because of it sometimes. I can't really pinpoint where it starts because it feels like it's just whirling round my skull.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

If you have it often and it iterferes with things you migh want to get it checked out or mention it to your dr/therapist if you have one. But headaches are common


----------



## Joshu (Nov 10, 2011)

yup = like a vise beside my eyes.


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

yeah. I can recall some head injuries too. particularly one accident I can assume to be a significant contributor. 
Oddly enough - where my casual communication sometimes lacks in emotional and non-verbal support, my written and critical compensates.
It's certainly interesting how people can compensate and adapt to new situations.


----------

